# Porting a go daemon with unusual startup scheme.



## abishai (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello, I'm porting a go daemon, but it requires rather uncommon handling (well, maybe uncommon just for me).
It contains a single config file with 

```
config:
  - entry1
  - entry2
```

but every entry must be run my separate process

```
daemon --config config.yaml --topic entry1
daemon --config config.yaml --topic entry2
....
daemon --config config.yaml --topic entryx
```
So, this construction will have multiple pids. Are such daemons fit rc.d capabilities? Links to something similar are welcome.

Thanks.


----------

